
Ask HN: Do you use Google Guice DI in 2017? - TXV
I&#x27;ve recently come across Google Guice dependency injection. I&#x27;ve always used Spring, almost blindly, because of its great features for developing RESTful services.<p>I&#x27;ve read some materials about Guice, and it seems it was born around the release of Java 6 to address some then relevant problems in Java development.<p>Now the question, is the framework still alive? Have you ever used it? Would you recommend it to people who develop in Java 8 in 2017?
======
niftich
Guice is not dead, and its Github shows healthy activity. I've used it a few
years back before JSR-330 existed, and your two choices of DI were Guice or
Spring. At the time, we didn't want to pull in Spring (crazy, right?) so we
went with Guice.

The lead being Guice actually went on to author JSR-330.

Guice was always and remains a great choice if you need DI and don't want to
fall into the rabbithole that is Spring.

